#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  ΣΠΜΕ: Εκλογές στις 20 Μαΐου 2012

## Xάρης

Με βάση την απόφαση της Γενικής Συνέλευσης του Συλλόγου Πολιτικών Μηχανικών Ελλάδος, οι αρχαιρεσίες για την ανάδειξη νέων οργάνων διοίκησης του θα διεξαχθούν στις 20 Μαΐου 2012  από τις 8π.μ. έως τις 9μ.μ. .
Βάση καταστατικού την ίδια ημέρα θα πρέπει να διεξαχθούν και οι εκλογές στα Τοπικά Τμήματα.
Στο κάθε εκλογικό τμήμα, θα στηθούν 2 κάλπες, η μία θα αφορά τον Σύλλογο και η άλλη το τοπικό τμήμα.
Υποψηφιότητες για τα νέα όργανα διοίκησης του Συλλόγου αλλά και για τα Τοπικά Τμήμα μπορούν να υποβληθούν μέχρι τις 10 Μαΐου 2012 στην Κεντρική Εφορευτική Επιτροπή επίσης Δικαίωμα ψήφου έχουν όλοι όσοι εγγραφούν στον Σ.Π.Μ.Ε έως τις 10 Μαΐου 2012.

Σύμφωνα με απόφαση του Δ.Σ. θα εκδοθεί προεκλογικό δελτίο στο οποίο δικαίωμα καταχώρησης ύλης έχουν όλες οι παρατάξεις που θα συμμετάσχουν στις εκλογές και οι μεμονωμένοι υποψήφιοι. 
Οι παρατάξεις που εκπροσωπούνται στο Δ.Σ. έχουν χώρο 2 σελίδων ενώ οι υπόλοιποι έχουν στην διάθεσή τους 1 σελίδα. Η ύλη πρέπει να αποσταλεί στον ΣΠΜΕ έως τις 3 Μαΐου 2012. 
Υποψηφιότητες για τα νέα όργανα διοίκησης του Συλλόγου μπορούν να υποβληθούν μέχρι τις 10 Μαΐου 2012 στην Κεντρική ΕΦορευτική Επιτροπή.

*Πηγή:* ΣΠΜΕ

----------


## Xάρης

Τα αποτελέσματα των εκλογών πριν επιβεβαιωθούν από το ΚΕΦΕ



*Πηγή:* ΣΠΜΕ

----------

